# FreeBSD panic: no init



## aceman (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a machine which has freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 and gmirror installed on it. It has been running for some time, today it got a power failure and got rebooted.

*W*hen it reboot it says 
	
	



```
mountroot>
```

The mountroot options are:

```
ufsid/<somenumber>
ad0
ad1
```

I enter:

```
ufs:ufsid/<somenumber>
```

then it displays:

```
panic: no init
```
no init found in: /bin/init /sbin/init.bak ....

Please let me know if someone has any solution.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 1, 2013)

aceman said:
			
		

> ```
> panic: no init
> ```
> no init found in: /bin/init /sbin/init.bak ....
> ...


You could boot from an 8.2 LiveFS CD and then `# kldload /path/to/file/geom_mirror.ko`, mount your filesystems, and then restore /sbin/init from your backups (you *do* have backups, right?) or copy the one from the LiveFS CD (restoring a backup copy would be better, particularly if you've updated your sources and rebuilt world).

Note that files (particularly ones not being written to at the time of the crash) don't just disappear on their own. I suspect there may be something else wrong with your system which you'll only find after you restore /sbin/init and try booting again.


----------



## aceman (Apr 1, 2013)

I fixed it by changing some BIOS configuration from IDE type to AHCI. I do believe the previous configuration was using IDE, but now it uses AHCI.

Can someone enlighten me?

But the error 
	
	



```
Panic: no init
```
 is gone and the server is up and running again.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that it's working again please upgrade to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------

